# Naruto Stencils



## fxu (Oct 19, 2007)

*stencil:* A method of applying a design by brushing ink or paint through a cut-out surface.

With that said, I'll give you an example of what a stencil is supposed to look like.


*Spoiler*: _stencil example_ 











I've been hearing about them for quite a while but never really tried to do one.

I will post here all the Naruto Stencils I'll be making. Once I get a good printer [mine is fucked up] [or I may just go to college and print it over there so I don't waste my cartridges ].. I'll give it a shot by putting it in T-Shirt or cardboard just for collection.


*Spoiler*: _Naruto Stencil #1_ 




Cut out the black part


----------



## FoxSpirit (Oct 19, 2007)

cool stencils, those would help for drawing


----------



## Jackal (Oct 19, 2007)

good job.


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Oct 19, 2007)

thanx for putting this up my friend will love it


----------



## fraj (Oct 19, 2007)

Yosho!! - Good work there stencils are a really good idea
i smell a +rep coming for you


----------

